# Blivanina



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
potřebovala bych pomoc se slovem -blivanina -. Je to moc převařené jídlo? Nějaká šlichta?
Našla jsem to tady:
... ted běžím kolem tanku, pásy má kleklý, je vohořelej, bohužel je cejtit spáleninou, blivaninou, vím, že je to tank kolony Veselá pisnička.

Kontext: je po bitvě a hrdina utíká. Rozumím že chce tady říct, že z toho tanku mu dojde pach smrti, že ty vojací jsou spalení, utracení, ale potřebovala bych vědět co to slovo přesně znamená.
Děkuju moc


----------



## texpert

Ahoj,
nikdy jsem to slovo neslyšel, zřejmě umělecká licence. Ovšem všeobecně užívaná slova jsou "ble" (fuj), "blít" (zvracet) a "bublanina" (ovocný koláč). Vzhledem k tomu, že jde o spálená těla, dost možná to s uvedenými výrazy souvisí. 
txp


----------



## winpoj

No, hnusné jídlo je spíš "blivajz". Zde bych odhadoval, že ta "blivanina" jsou pozůstatky zvracení/blití. Normálně se tomu říká "zvratky" nebo "blitky", ale v tom textu, co překládáte, zřejmě skoro nic normálně není.


----------



## werrr

Já bych to tady chápal spíše jako něco k blití. Možná to, co na pásech zbylo z lidí, které tank přejel.

Pár výskytů slova “blivanina” najdete na http://bara.ujc.cas.cz/psjc/.


----------



## texpert

Výtečná stránka!

Každopádně jsem si všiml, že parolearruffate čte knihu (od Topola?), jejíž slovník je náročný i pro rodilého mluvčího. Jestli ji zároveň překladá do italštiny, ať našlapuje jak v minovém poli..


----------



## parolearruffate

Texperte, to právě tak se citím... jak bych našlapovala v minovém poli...
Sigh
Ale moc moc děkuju


----------



## texpert

No jestli jste si přeci jen dupla, tak by mě zajímalo, jak to slovo v italštině zní..


----------



## tlumic

Ve mně to samozřejmě také vyvolává pocit něčeho odporného. V tomto případě něčeho neurčitého či blíže neurčeného. Vypadá to hnusně, páchne to hnusně, je to prostě hnusný.
Ale co to je? Cokoli. Může to být třeba něco, co ani sám autor (potažmo vypravěč) nedokáže identifikovat. Může to být i cokoli spáleného a slovo blivanina má jen za cíl vyvolat pocit - pocit hnusu, smrti, zla. V tom nebo na tom tanku mohlo shořet ledacos. A když se v ohni třeba rozteče umělá hmota, spojí se něčím jiným, nevím, vyteklou baterkou, je to pak pěkně hnusná blivanina.


----------



## ytre

blivajz + bublanina ? blivanina.  One picture worth many words. easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/bohemianczechdesserts/r/bublanina.htm


----------



## tlumic

ytre said:


> blivajz + bublanina ? blivanina. One picture worth many words. easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/bohemianczechdesserts/r/bublanina.htm


 
Já mám rád bublaninu a ten obrázek, co jste ukázal, je KRÁSNÝ.
Bublanina nemá nic společného s blivajzem !!!
A na tom si, vážení, stojím 

Bublanina s blivaninou natož s blivajzem nemá etymologicky samozřejmě mnoho společného.


----------



## ytre

Možná šlo o spálená mrtvá těla? Jako na obrázku s bublaninou - kaluž krve je jako vyteklá šťáva ovoce. Vtlačené ovoce do těsta jako průstřely. Ve válce je hlad všudypřítomný a člověk vzpomína na to příjemné z domu. Hlasuji pro bublaninu


----------



## parolearruffate

Ta blivanina se zdá moc vkusná. Texperte, nerozumím co jste chtěl říct (a proč si netykáme?): No jestli jste si přeci jen dupla...
Jinak o tom slovu ještě přemýšlím, během posledním noci jsem myslela že tam budu dát: sbobba vomitata (zvracená šlichta), ale ted už se mi to nelibí...


----------



## cajzl

Podle mne: blivanina - nechutné jídlo, ze kterého je na zvracení.

Mimochodem: blivajz je z němčiny - Bleiweiß = olověná běloba.


----------



## tlumic

cajzl said:


> Podle mne: blivanina - nechutné jídlo, ze kterého je na zvracení.
> 
> Mimochodem: blivajz je z němčiny - Bleiweiß = olověná běloba.


 
Původně nejspíš ano.
Přeneseně to lze, bych řekl, použít prakticky pro cokoliv podobného. Odkazem na slovník werrr ukázal (#4), že jsou i výskyty např. pro blivanina = slátanina, tedy texty vnímané jako "nechutné", nekvalitní, viz karta 10 a 11 v odkazu u hesla blivanina.


----------



## texpert

parolearruffate said:


> Ta blivanina se zdá moc vkusná. Texperte, nerozumím co jste chtěl říct (a proč si netykáme?): No jestli jste si přeci jen dupla...
> Jinak o tom slovu ještě přemýšlím, během posledním noci jsem myslela že tam budu dát: sbobba vomitata (zvracená šlichta), ale ted už se mi to nelibí...


 
No jestli _sis dupla _(if you _put your foot down_), což bývá celkem nevinný akt (prosadit si svou), ovšem nikoli v minovém poli. Vzhledem k tomu, že to slovo tady zatím nikdo neznal, v klidu bych se na něj vybod (pardon - vykašlal, nechal ho být) a vytvořil jiný novotvar kdekoli jinde?


----------

